# sudden drop in ph and hardness



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm about to empty half my 15gal tank of water and dump in RO and distilled water, would the rapid drop in ph and hardness be harmful to my plants? I have a lot of nice peacock moss (fissidens) and java ferns. 
PH right now in the tank is around 6.8 and can't check the gh because my test never changes colour


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

nope, fissidens (phoenix moss) and ferns are by far the hardiest plants.
I've never seen fissidens die. they do turn brown easily when changing tanks and whatnot, but recover easily if given a week or two. 
You're good to go Jung! Dump that RO right in there.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its not a big problem


----------

